# looking for work in BC Canada



## nzarborist (Aug 24, 2006)

I am a Kiwi arborist looking for work in Vancouver or anywhere in bc
I am a cert arborist
climbing since 1997
can do anything from hedges to large removals and everything in between
legal to work in canada
any questions call 6047819671
cheers:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Jumper (Aug 25, 2006)

Keep your eyes peeled to www.jobbank.gc.ca, use tree as a keyword when doing a job search.

Another couple of sites, www.working.com, www.workopolis.com and www.monster.ca.

Given the shortage of climbers here I would think if you faxed a resume to every tree firm in the gtr Vancouver area you would get something quickly.


----------



## nzarborist (Aug 27, 2006)

nice one mitch thanks for the info


----------



## treebogan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Burley boys!*

As a fellow kiwi,i've worked in BC a couple of times,consider working for "burly Boys" great bunch of guys located in west Vancouver.Bloody big trees and aways a full beer fridge,I had to leave back home for family reasons but just Google Burley Boys,vancouver and you will get a result.The Bosses name is Lars.good luck mate.


----------

